
Use GitHub as your Blog - sant0sk1
http://github.com/blog/164-use-github-as-your-blog
======
mrtron
Just a warning because I always fall into this trap:

When you hold a large hammer, everything looks like a nail.

------
there
is there a contest going on to see who can have the biggest rss icon on their
site?

~~~
axod
probability user will accidentally sign up to rss feed = size of icon / total
screen size

~~~
yan
That would be accurate if your visitors were bots whose job it was to hit a
truly random point on the page.

------
thomasmallen
I'm sure most of the readers would prefer that the blog be on WordPress.

------
raganwald
_It's fun using technology in a manner which it is not intended._

A sentiment I can applaud. Bravo!

------
ashu
Funky, but bizarre and not sure it is very reader-friendly. (or even author-
friendly, for that matter since most authors spend a lot more time reading and
searching the stuff they write.)

------
atog
Nifty! Good thinking, I like it :)

